# My laptop screen flickers until I press on it.



## army_stud (Nov 7, 2006)

My laptop screen flickers until I press on it. I have Fujitsu Lifebook (N Series) and it was working fine until recently when the screen started flickering. I notice that when I press on the corners of the screen, it stops for a second but I have to poke at it for a while to get it to stop for long enough to get any work done. It's depressing because I have work to do and I don't even enjoy using my laptop anymore. 

Why is my screen flickering and how do I fix it? What do I need to do?


----------



## army_stud (Nov 7, 2006)

If this is a loose connection, how do I fix it?


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF! You will need to take a look at the connection from the screen to the base of the system. This will be somewhere under the keyboard. Please provide the model of the machine if you can.


----------



## army_stud (Nov 7, 2006)

*My computer is a Fujitsu Lifebook Laptop N6010 (N Series)*

My computer is a Fujitsu Lifebook Laptop N6010 (N Series) Fujitsu Lifebook Laptop N6010 (N Series)


----------



## supergato (Nov 22, 2008)

I have the same problem with a Dell xps M140. Need help thank you. I'm about to take it apart and check connections. But this is my roommates laptop so I'm worried. 
Thank you!


----------



## anjelique (Nov 23, 2008)

I had the EXACT same problem with my Acer Aspire notebook and just had to send it back under warranty. I lived with that problem for 5 months during which time I just clipped my screen with an oversized bulldog clip to stop the flickering. That was great until the entire 1/4 of the screen died and blacked out altogether, leaving me with a very, VERY strange viewable area -- had to move my taskbar to the left of my peripheries to see the startup bar.

Moving the laptop around to different locations seemed to exacerbate the problem... something to do knocking around the loose connections or something apparently -- I think the tech support thought I was dumb.

In my opinion, you should send it back to the manufacturer -- it's nothing you can figure out how to deal with on your own or get it repaired before the problem gets worse.

Good luck! Oh... and NEVER buy Acer if you can help it, no matter how enticing the price may appear!


----------

